# I think my dog is retarded.



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

No, really. This is too good not to share. I was taking him on a quick mile walk and something happened that you would almost have to see to believe. 

When we walk Kodi has a pretty good recall and there is zero chance of someone else walking the road and he isn't a vehicle chaser so in the rare instance that there is a truck or a tractor on the road I can keep him with me pretty easilly. Therefore I keep Roonie on a leash (because he has zero recall outdoors unless he is on some sort of line) but Kodi gets to run ahead of us and sniff and mark and whatever he wants to do. 

Well I live on a ranch and we just recently moved some cattle into the land section next to the house and the road.

Kodi, being an Aussie and seeing cattle, wanted to chase them. Ok, I think, he isn't going to hurt anything chasing a few of them. I was so wrong, he hurt himself, actually, I think the only thing that hurt was his ego.

He bounds down the ditch across the water in the ditch up the other side and... Headlong into the wire fencing. He didn't see the wire fence and it was hilarious. He was knocked back onto his butt and I had to stop and laugh at him. I swear, headlong is a literal thing, he only hit the fence with the middle of his big melon-head. 

Needless to say, he didn't try that one again the entire walk.

The time before that he got overwhelmed because he chased some cattle and they turned around and started chasing him and he couldn't figure out how to get back through the wire fencing.

Anyone else have some stories where they swear their dog only had two active braincells and they lost one?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

ROFL...woulda loved to have seen that! Glad he wasn't hurt, tho!!

My grandma's farm dog, Juno once scared up a few quail while we were doing chores around the farm. She hauled @ss across the field after the birds and ran head-long into a wooden fence. Unfortunately she ended up dislocating her shoulder. She also was referred to as "retarded" after that episode. Poor dumb dog....LOL


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I honestly can't imagine laughing if my dog ran into an electrified fence.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

> Anyone else have some stories where they swear their dog only had two active braincells and they lost one?


I've only heard of uber-smart Australian Shepherds- they seem a very intelligent breed!

Was it barbed wire? Was he cut up? 

Jen


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh I'm sure he wasnt hurt. This would be a much different post if he had been, I'm sure. 

I cant think of one specific incident right now, but we used to say that Rocky 'rode the little bus'  He just wasnt very bright.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

I would have had to laugh too haha. Every once in a while Mick will get a good toss on his racquet ball and while keeping his eye on the ball will either slam into the slide of the couch or wall. Nothing too high speed though haha


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would point out that "retarded" is one of those words that is considered to be a major insult by mentally disabled people and those close to them. As far as things that make you go hmmmm though . . . Rikki (an Aussie, but not the brightest Aussie I've met - she makes up for it in sweet) is in a nosework class. We were doing "finds" on vehicles. She actually caught the instructor placing a find. Then she went hunting for it with her nose. Not sure if she didn't connect seeing it with it being there, or she was just so into the nose game that she wasn't thinking about what she saw.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

That's funny. ^^ I wish my dogs didn't go through the barb wire fence. I would have no need to put something better then! 

I'll tell you about my Rat terrier, Rascal. We live in the country right now, but before that, we lived in a neighborhood where Rascal would chase the squirrels back into the trees to his heart's content. He would circle those trees and bark at them just daring 'em to come back down. Now, this was right after we moved here(out in the country). We were walking around with Rascal off leash, when some deer in the adjacent pasture started up, in the tall grass. Rascal took off like a dart after them. He zeroed in on one and stayed steady at its heels. When the deer suddenly jumped to the side, and zig zagged in front of a tree before taking off in another direction. Well, Rascal then proceeds to circle the tree as if it had just climbed up the trunk! haha! It was hilarious and gave us time to climb over the barb wire before he got wise. XD


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL that's craziness, Kodi!

I have nothing like that. Closest I have is when Wally misjudged a dip in the terrain and we were practicing recall, so he was charging at me as he does to recall and he smacked the bottom of his muzzle against the "hill". Then he looked back at the "hill" like WTF? as if it was the hill's fault.

And I think he still hasn't gotten used to the new floor. He was all wound up since I was giving him apple cake I made for training treats. He's such a pastry fiend. He kept moving around all fast, and he was doing a front. I started walking and he tried to get up so fast to turn and follow me that his paws where just churning, he wasn't moving and then FLOP he hit the floor. He wasn't hurt, and he kinda tried to "play it off". 

Actually, I don't think he cared, he was too hyped up lol.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> Oh I'm sure he wasnt hurt. This would be a much different post if he had been, I'm sure. .


I'm sure he wasn't "hurt" as in injured. But I've accidently touched one of those fences. It's quite a jolt. I just can't imagine having that happen to a dog would be funny.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> I'm sure he wasn't "hurt" as in injured. But I've accidently touched one of those fences. It's quite a jolt. I just can't imagine having that happen to a dog would be funny.


He said wire fence, not electric fence. There is a difference. As for retarded, it is used for more than just referring to a handicapped person. Here is the definition. re·tard
   [ri-tahrd, for 1–3, 5; ree-tahrd for 4] Show IPA
verb (used with object)
1.
to make slow; delay the development or progress of (an action, process, etc.); hinder or impede.
verb (used without object)
2.
to be delayed.
noun
3.
a slowing down, diminution, or hindrance, as in a machine.
4.
Slang: Disparaging .
a.
a mentally retarded person.
b.
a person who is stupid, obtuse, or ineffective in some way: a hopeless social retard.
5.
Automotive, Machinery . an adjustment made in the setting of the distributor of an internal-combustion engine so that the spark for ignition in each cylinder is generated later in the cycle. 

Please lighten up and obtain a sense of humor Pawz.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Adustgerm said:


> Please lighten up and obtain a sense of humor Pawz.


Okay, wire fence. I misread. By the way, I have a really good sense of humor when things are funny. I do know that the word retarded, when used to discuss mental ability, is really highly offensive to people who are disabled in that area. I guess calling an amputee a gimp would also be cute?


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> Okay, wire fence. I misread. By the way, I have a really good sense of humor when things are funny. I do know that the word retarded, when used to discuss mental ability, is really highly offensive to people who are disabled in that area. I guess calling an amputee a gimp would also be cute?


It is exceptable to use the word retarded in more than one context. In this case it is obvious that the poster is not insulting the handicapped.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Adustgerm said:


> It is exceptable to use the word retarded in more than one context. In this case it is obvious that the poster is not insulting the handicapped.


It would be acceptable. Still we're talking mental abilities here? Many people innocently use terms because they don't realize they are an insult. And they would not use them so casually if they realized how it makes other people feel.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> It would be acceptable. Still we're talking mental abilities here? Many people innocently use terms because they don't realize they are an insult. And they would not use them so casually if they realized how it makes other people feel.


I thought we were talking about people such as yourself that likes to find fault instead of using common sense to determine what context this poster is actually meaning in his post. This is the last post I'm making on this. If you wish to keep defending something that really doesn't need defended, it's a waste of your time, not mine. This poster shouldn't be chastised for using that word in the proper context.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Adustgerm said:


> I thought we were talking about people such as yourself that likes to find fault instead of using common sense to determine what context this poster is actually meaning in his post. This is the last post I'm making on this. .


Probably the best choice you've made so far.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

You know I dont normally get involved in these things, but no harm was meant by using the word retarded. It really bothers me that nowadays we have to be so careful of what we say for fear of not being 'correct'  

My sister is slightly mentally retarded by the way. She calls her dogs retarded too.


----------



## MissGen (Sep 25, 2011)

heyyyy let's get this thread back on topic?

Miko at this point either has brain damage or a head like a rock. She's run headlong into a tree before and been entirely unphased. We have a fenced yard and the way to get in and out is through sliding doors--Miko has an uncanny ability to run into the screen so hard that she bounces off and then looks at me wondering why I'm laughing too hard to let her in. I have a fish tank on the floor of my room right now and I was sitting with Miko and my girlfriend. The girlfriend was changing or something and thus had a white t-shirt which she casually draped over Miko's head. Miko proceeds to casually walk forward and bonk into the tank before backing up and looking confounded as to why the air suddenly became hard. (Both dog and tank were fine). She also tends to walk under tables and suddenly forget that there's something above her--nothing like eating dinner and suddenly CLONK.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I used to be a caregiver and the person I looked after called his dogs retarded also. Back to the subject. Dogs do hilarious things. I loved your story. I made me chuckle and think about similar things my dogs have done. I wish you would have had a video of that.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Pawzk9 said:


> I would point out that "retarded" is one of those words that is considered to be a major insult by mentally disabled people and those close to them. As far as things that make you go hmmmm though . . . Rikki (an Aussie, but not the brightest Aussie I've met - she makes up for it in sweet) is in a nosework class. We were doing "finds" on vehicles. She actually caught the instructor placing a find. Then she went hunting for it with her nose. Not sure if she didn't connect seeing it with it being there, or she was just so into the nose game that she wasn't thinking about what she saw.





Adustgerm said:


> He said wire fence, not electric fence. There is a difference. As for retarded, it is used for more than just referring to a handicapped person. Here is the definition. re·tard
> [ri-tahrd, for 1–3, 5; ree-tahrd for 4] Show IPA
> verb (used with object)
> 1.
> ...


This is a perfect example of where the "report" function would have served better, than to test the limits of our forum rules with "off-topic" discussion and/or "backseat-moderating." Possibly even the "ignore" function. And from here forward, the "PM" function.

K, thanks, carry on.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Reminds me of the Sarah Silverman joke - "I didn't mean gay as in gay. I meant gay as in retarded."


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's a fabulous blog entry about IQ-testing an, um, challenged dog.

Kenda is pretty smart, but she can get too focused on things. Despite living several miles from water, we have burrowing crayfish in our yard. They make holes about 2.5" - 3" in diameter, and several inches deep. When Kenda is intent on something else, she falls into them. *Foop!* her whole front leg disappears into the earth. She always looks vaguely "I meant to do that" about it but it doesn't hurt her.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I love Hyperbole and a Half!!!!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Independent George said:


> Reminds me of the Sarah Silverman joke - "I didn't mean gay as in gay. I meant gay as in retarded."


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

How about this...............little Leeo runs through the yard and it is covered in deep snow...........he slips out of his collar and runs for the woods...........heads underneath the boat.................and I am frantic trying to chase him and catch him before he disappears into miles of wooded area.................................and WHAM! I knock myself out on a low lying basketball hoop and land face up in the snow...............................Leeo runs back .............licks me in the face............and runs off again! Now.........who is actually compromised in this instance! Lol!.....................Just trying to lighten up the mood! LOL! I had a dent in my forehead for a week! I never punished the dog.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd love to see that. That just sounds hilarious!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, the fun is over. Two things for everyone reading...

You may not care what you say or who it offends, the mods may think differently. And...

Personal attacks will not be allowed, directly or indirectly. Be happy the result for today is just a closed thread. 

Happy weekend!


----------

